

Designing from the outside in - markup
http://www.adaptivepath.com/blog/2009/02/19/value-isnt-a-subtractive-process-designing-from-the-outside-in/

======
weaksauce
If there is one lesson that Apple has shown the world it is that simple,
clean, cohesive, and usable UI is a very big selling point to a product.
Physical product design is UI as well.

------
markup
Those 4 diagrams should be printed out by everyone trying to deliver a
product, because it's too easy to forget about it when you are focusing on
launching your app.

------
tjpick
isn't this user centred design?

